# Indiana.....ground zero for drought



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Unfortunate for many of our members, Indiana is the worst hit state in the country for drought according to this report.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ts_ground_zero/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, dryer than a popcorn fart here.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Its bad, bad, bad here. Lot of corn will not even put an ear on. Gonna have to teach the fish to swim again.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Its bad, bad, bad here. Lot of corn will not even put an ear on. Gonna have to teach the fish to swim again.


Swim again...one walked up to me Thursday afternoon and asked if I could spare a glass of water!

In Logansport, the Wabash River has been renamed the Wabash Arroyo...I think they replacing the signs now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, even with the 2 inches we had last weekend, the creek at the back of the farm is still dry, a little bit of water here and there in it, but it's stagnant.

2 inches at the home farm, supposedly some claim 3.5" inches on the North Liberty beach sand and less as you go south/ My farthest hayfield to south just into Marshall county got 1" even, the row crop ground farthest south only got 6/10ths.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Guess this sez it all...Will be feeding hay early and having enough to feed through the winter will be close. Cornstalks will be part of the beef cattle menu this winter more than likely at my place to get me through.

I am just below the S in Severe in Northern Indiana.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am at the top of the "i" in vincennes


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I am at the top of the "i" in vincennes


You on the river 101?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> You on the river 101?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Close. 10 miles east of the Wabash, 8 miles west of the White


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

DRY here too. We pray for rain.


----------

